# J.J. McClaughlin bottle



## dw3000 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have this J.J. Mclaughlin bottle.  It's pretty stained but otherwise not in bad shape.   "J.J. McLAUGHLIN LIMITED TORONTO" is embossed around the shoulder.  The embossing is very crisp and clear.  There is also an embossed "M" on the bottom.  The base of the bottle slightly uneven.  It's a larger bottle, about 30 oz.  I understand McLaughlin was the founder of Canada Dry.  Can anyone tell me how old this bottle is and/or its value.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 29, 2012)

another pic


----------



## madman (Feb 29, 2012)

i can tell you its early machine made,


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2012)

FROM.

 Hey Dan,

 The link above showcases a dozen McClaughlin bottles, from the blob era to crowns. They may have some historical background, though they're not featuring any on the site.

 There is some McCloughlin history RIGHT HERE. Though the site wouldn't even allow me to copy text.






 "McLAUGHLIN'S / GINGER / SHANDY / TRADE MARK REG'D / MADE FROM PURE / JAMAICA GINGER ROOT / J.J. McLAUGHLIN / LIMITED / MANUFACTURING CHEMISTS / TORONTO - EDMONTON - OTTAWA" FROM.


----------



## dw3000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Once again, great information.  Thanks!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Based on the suction scar and the evenness of the glass I would estimate this bottle to be from about 1915.

 Chris


----------

